# Aufkleber und  Lack entfernen



## dane08 (3. Januar 2007)

moin
ich würde gerne die monty logos von meinem 221pro rahmen entfernen,die carbon aufkleber hätte ich aber gerne noch dran
wie geht das am besten?


----------



## Schevron (3. Januar 2007)

glaub nicht das das geht. erstens weil sie übereinandergeklebt sind und zweitens weil da glaub ich ne schicht klarlack drüber is.
is zumindest beim TI so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (3. Januar 2007)

Meiner ist blank. Sieht auch gut aus.

Mach ihn ganz blank und besorg dir diese Pseudocarbonkleber einfach im Baumarkt. Die haben das als Klebefolie, für die Autoprolls.

Selber Entlacken geht prima mit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140069196630

...2 Dosen wirst' brauchen.


----------



## dane08 (3. Januar 2007)

löst das zeug auch die rote pulverbeschichtung?


----------



## jockie (3. Januar 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> löst das zeug auch die rote pulverbeschichtung?


Da bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass es das tut. Das ist Methylenchlorid, beizt so ziemlich alles an Lacken ab. Draufsprühen, 3 Sekunden warten, abschaben ;-)
...aber vorsichtshalber mit Schutzbrille, Handschuhe, Mundschutz und im Freien benutzen, wenn du nicht high sein willst. Der silberne Rahmen hatte auch eine Klarlackschicht überall drauf und die ging runter. Ob die auch eine Pulverbeschichtung war, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Januar 2007)

wenn nicht methylenchlorid dann würde auch aceton gehen.


----------



## Schevron (4. Januar 2007)

wobei bei aceton denk ich mal die chancen größer sind das gehärteter (ausgehärteter) lack und pulverbeschichtung dran bleiben


----------



## Eisbein (5. Januar 2007)

jo, aceton ist nicht ganz so krass. aber wenns dir nur um die aufkleber geht dann tuts auch bezin.


----------



## DH Kierspe (11. Januar 2007)

ich habe es mit benzin versucht aber nicht rührt sich weil ich noch so ein schei§§ klarlack drauf habe


----------



## Schevron (11. Januar 2007)

habsch ja gsacht


----------



## Kinimod (11. Januar 2007)

Hi

Hast Du es schon mal mit dem Heißluftföhn probiert?

Ich hatte neulich auch das Problem  und hab zu Aceton gegriffen.
Und es löst definitiv den Lack ab. War zwar bei mir nur der Klarlack, weil silberner Rahmen, man sieht es aber trotzdem.

Würde von Aceton also Abstand nehmen.

Aufkleber mit Heißluftföhn runtermachen und die Klebereste dann mit Waschbenzin entfernen, das sollte gehen.

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2007)

naja wie du gelesen hast hat er über den aufklebern noch ne schicht klar lack. und es kommt immer drauf an was dafür lacke sind. die einen lösen sich besser die anderen sehr schwer.


----------



## BornToDie (14. Juni 2007)

moin ich habe ein ähnliches "problem" und zwar habe ich einen neuen cube edge zone rahmen und finde die "edge zone" aufkleber total :kotz:nun hab ich die frage wie ich diese aufkleber, welche auf dem oberrohr kleben, abbekomme???


----------



## Fetzi * (14. Juni 2007)

abbeizer von grüneck ( obi oder so ) fürn lack < nur mit atemschutz !!
uhu etikettenentferner wenn nur die aufkleber runter sollen !!


----------



## BornToDie (14. Juni 2007)

danke für die antwort werd ich dann mal holen ne^^


----------



## David Litterman (24. Juni 2007)

Blöde Frage, aber bei meiner Fox Gabel kann ich diese blöden Aufkleber doch mit ner Heisluftpistole runterholen ohne da was kaputt zu kochen??? 

Greetz
D.-L. _hat ein neues Rad und sooo viele Fragen_


----------



## Fetzi * (24. Juni 2007)

es kann aber sein das der lack blasen macht wenns zu heiss wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David Litterman (24. Juni 2007)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> es kann aber sein das der lack blasen macht wenns zu heiss wird ...



Dann bin ich wohl besser vorsichtig... oder gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten?
reingehauen
D.-L.


----------

